# Connecting PC directly to Inverter plug point without UPS..



## giprabu (Jul 24, 2014)

Guys .. Here is my problem..

There is high voltage fluctuation and frequent power cuts in my locality. 

I'm using 600w zebronics psu (4.5 yrs old) with 600va zebronics ups (1 year old).. For past few weeks the ups couldn't back up the PC even for 30 secs.. I'm not even able to shut it down.

Now, can I directly plug my pc to inverter plug point (discarding my ups) ?? Will it guard against voltage fluctuations too ?? 

##* Note 1* : I tried connecting my ups to inverter plug point. But when the power goes off, my ups is going through a quick "off-on" cycle causing my system to abruptly turn off and turn on automatically again.. 

## *Note 2* : Sometimes the above method works as we guess.. When the power goes off, my ups properly backs my pc, and the inverter backs my ups and things go well..  (but this happens rarely)..

I'm in no position to change my ups or psu..


----------



## hsr (Jul 24, 2014)

The so called off-on cycle may be the inverter taking too much load (or near to the threshold). Your inverter not being a Digital one, it can happen A LOT and if not, a lot less. I usually put the inverter into UPS mode (a digital inverter should have one), though it may consume more power during charging state, it jumps from mains to backup seamlessly at all times.


----------



## rj27 (Jul 24, 2014)

Running inverter in UPS mode is a better idea and will most probably keep the pc running. 

On the other hand, the on-off cycle is something that do happen on inverter power especially on the non sinewave inverters as the supply is different from a pure ac supply. 

A workaround is to open the ups cover and locate a capacitor thing with a screw on the pcb. It's job is to regulate the input of the incoming voltage and this needs a slight adjustment while running the ups on inverter power and check by switching between mains and inverter power. 

Of course playing with the electronic stuff is always dangerous, so don't try it unless you have a diy sort of itch or not comfortable working with electronic stuff. Though it's a pretty easy job and doesn't involve playing with any wire or something just need open cover and a screw adjustment.


----------



## giprabu (Jul 27, 2014)

hsr said:


> The so called off-on cycle may be the inverter taking too much load (or near to the threshold).



Yep !! It looks so.. I tried a couple of times by running my pc in low load and it DID WORK properly.. 
Will check it again with while gaming and post back ..


----------

